# 26JPN bucket stickers in stock



## WHIZZER

26JPN Bucket Stickers allow you to separate your buckets with 'Wash', 'Rinse' & 'Wheels' stickers. These easily identifiable bucket stickers help you achieve a swirl free wash. #rinsebucket #washbucket
⠀⠀







⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
🖥 www.DetailedClean.co.uk
👍 10% off to Instagram followers - Insta10
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
✔ Over 1350 different products stocked
✔ Over 40 brands stocked
🚚 Free UK delivery on orders over £40
🌍 Worldwide shipping
🙏 Established since 2010
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
#carcare #carcareproducts #detailingproducts #detailing #detailingworld #detailingsupplies #carcleaning #carpolishing #detailinguk #detailedclean


----------

